

The Microsoft Advantage - rcaraw1
http://robcaraway.com/the-microsoft-advantage/

======
roguecoder
Anyone who doesn't think Java is used in the field is living in a bubble
(citation: <http://langpop.com/>). Most people I know thinks C# is just a Java
ripoff they'd never bother to use. Making something proprietary doesn't make
it better.

No one is going to rewrite their Windows Phone 7 Apps in C# for a platform
that gets a tiny sliver of the market share. If and only if Microsoft can get
the OS onto a phone consumers actually buy will apps follow. If the only
people who buy Windows 8 phones are UX designers who believe they know better
than consumers, it simply won't be worth the effort.

